# Rossendale Hospital : June 2012



## Mars Lander (Jun 7, 2012)

It seems a lot of us have been busy on the splore front over these jubbly times and we were no exception after our low key A56 action we planned to put our heads into the lions mouth of Rossendale Hospital, Along with Sshhh... we went with mr and mrs Luckypants who'd had 2 previous failures here...

It was a dismal rainy day what better way to spend it warm , dry (mostly) and secure with security making the rounds around us as we explored ROSSENDALE H.

History abounds let the budding developers tell you how it is

Getting in inside is not the easiest and not bumping into secca and his dog is total luck of the dice but fate was with us on these days of mass street fetes. 








Welcome...






from seeing previous reports I wasn't expecting the level of decay to be too bad but in parts it was pretty trashed






but pretty dry elsewheres 






Artefacts and general "hospitalia" are quite in abundance here..











which help to serve as self indulgent propery for ones imagery please forgive..











ahem...yes...Nature takes back with a grand show in some parts laying down it own green carpets






for all you corridor heads Hospital R has em in droves well 3 big ones in the mental health block we're in anyhow.











I dubbed this treatment room ward of the condemned even tho it wasn't technically a ward as such






It seemed a trifle sad to see Mike Oldfield loitering around the toilets like this, reminiscing perchance of past appearances on "Top of the Plops" or contemplating the release of a "Greatest Sh*ts" even....






Yes quite.... moving on did I mention that this place is just full of artefacts? Oh yes I did well more piks then...
















Strange that a lot of these are newer than the hospitals sell by date...






I did mention that we were in the mental health block , there was evidence of a BITER...perhaps he was just hungry






Hells Kitchen






Indications of bed wetting






And goodbye from all of us






Thanks for visiting us some videoness of the place featuring me digitally blowing the place up and playing on a big organ ooer matron *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6udEW_-DX8"]CLICK HERE[/ame]*​


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 7, 2012)

*FULL OF WIN!*

I love these covers. I'm a big fan of Jarre and Mike O.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 7, 2012)

Video was excellent! sweet report!


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow!
I've really got to get myself up to here, this looks fantastic, really well done mate


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent report, I'm new to all this, posted my first report just now! Literally live around the corner from this place, have had my eye on it for a while now......needs to be done.

Superb pics, especially loving the HDR'd stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great report and amazing photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Excellent report, I'm new to all this, posted my first report just now! Literally live around the corner from this place, have had my eye on it for a while now......needs to be done.
> 
> Superb pics, especially loving the HDR'd stuff.



Cheers, am on my way to see ya report now 

I liked the Tubular Bells album i remember as a kid my sister playing it a lot.

Thanks for your great words guys


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice one chap and chapess! I'm staggered that parts of the place are soaking wet and mouldy, I thought it would still be very intact in view of how recently it shut and how well it is patrolled. I guess the metal thieves are slick.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nice one chap and chapess! I'm staggered that parts of the place are soaking wet and mouldy, I thought it would still be very intact in view of how recently it shut and how well it is patrolled. I guess the metal thieves are slick.



Your right i was a tad suprised at the level of decay, but in some parts it is quite dry , there is a room with polished wood floors that looked pristine and the offices were dry and not really ransacked that much, the floor boards aren't up or anything, as you descend the floors it gets colder and colder, it was a fab splore one i thoroughly recommend , we spent 5 hours in there.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice work mate  Not a massive fan of HDR myself, but still good shots.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 8, 2012)

this may go on my list of places to check out, liking the first shot most aswel as the corridors


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pics Alt here are some of my pics from a wonderful English summers days explore .


]






































Third time lucky.​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 8, 2012)

haha good stuff


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 9, 2012)

Ace pics Alt! I think i quite suit being george, gggoodbye geoffry. Aw poor Kaz being bungle


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 10, 2012)

Great piks Luckypanps it was a grand splore right up there with the best of em


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 10, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Ace pics Alt! I think i quite suit being george, gggoodbye geoffry. Aw poor Kaz being bungle



Hey petal you make a smashin george


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

abel101 said:


> this may go on my list of places to check out, liking the first shot most aswel as the corridors



Great place to see though a little tricky getting to see


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jun 17, 2012)

Great shots nice report


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 17, 2012)

Great report & awesome photos !


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 17, 2012)

love this report!! i reallly must do this one! oh god my list is getting rediculous now! ace right up too! really look forward to you posts...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 19, 2012)

Fantastic place! Fantastic images! Fantastic processing! AWESOME! (better than another FANTASTIC) 

wanna go noooow!


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

Great shots, Great Video what more can i say!


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 19, 2012)

superb report and pictures, really enjoyed looking at that, love the rainbow heads !!


----------



## 3domfighter (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice report, The sound of the pigeons above your heads on the top floor are very creepy.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 20, 2012)

3domfighter said:


> Nice report, The sound of the pigeons above your heads on the top floor are very creepy.



yes to that at first I didnt realise what the hell all that was about , proper freaky, but a stellar place to go all the same


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing photos!
There's one particular HDR of the corridor that really seems like an optical illusion! Very disorientating! I like!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 22, 2012)

Maddie220790 said:


> Amazing photos!
> There's one particular HDR of the corridor that really seems like an optical illusion! Very disorientating! I like!



Cheers for that, do you mean this one...







Can only think its because its facing down a semi steep slope then onto stairs


----------

